# Episode 80 Discussion/CN Agony Thread



## Snakety69 (Mar 24, 2007)

*The Third Hokage, Forever...*

What you will see tonight is one of the most beautiful Naruto episodes ever. Anyone who says otherwise must not like this series much.

Remember to discuss the episode with spoilers or talk about upcoming episodes past 80, here.

Spectrum Edit: Renamed and archived for great justice. Ah, this thread.


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 24, 2007)

Avast! Ye have beat me to thread-making!

In other news, this episode has the *best* title. Sarutobi is the greatest Hokage to ever Hokage'd.


----------



## delirium (Mar 24, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Remember to discuss the episode with spoilers or talk about upcoming episodes past 80, here.



What he said.

Stickied.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 24, 2007)

RiΘ said:


> Avast! Ye have beat me to thread-making!



Heh, I fuckin own episode discussions round these parts. The only reason you got to make it last week was because I let you .

Nah, I'm just fuckin with ya. I just wanted to do this because, like I already said, this episode is absolutely fuckin beautiful, and one of my personal favorites.


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice.

*THEY* are going to premere tonight too


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 24, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Heh, I fuckin own episode discussions round these parts. The only reason you got to make it last week was because I let you .


There's a new sheriff in town, buckaroo.  



> Nah, I'm just fuckin with ya. I just wanted to do this because, like I already said, *this episode is absolutely fuckin beautiful, and one of my personal favorites.*


Agreed. I watched the sub of it over and over and now I'm all pumped to see the dub.

@ryne11: Yes..._*THEY.* _


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 24, 2007)

RiΘ said:


> There's a new sheriff in town, buckaroo.



Bring it bitch .


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 24, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Bring it bitch .


i in ur base. stealin all ur thread.


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Heh, I fuckin own episode discussions round these parts. The only reason you got to make it last week was because I let you .
> 
> Nah, I'm just fuckin with ya. I just wanted to do this because, like I already said, this episode is absolutely fuckin beautiful, and one of my personal favorites.


the only reason i like it is w/ Kakashi's Part and the end.... 2 new characters are intrroduced(sort of...><)
*Spoiler*: __ 



-TMI-


----------



## Dave (Mar 24, 2007)

i cnat wait!!!


----------



## geG (Mar 24, 2007)

A little early aren't we?

Anyway, gonna be great.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm so looking forward to this.


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 24, 2007)

I can't wait!


----------



## Un (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah this is a great episode.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 24, 2007)

well the episode have a freat tittle


----------



## Capacity (Mar 24, 2007)

I cant wait for the episode it is goin to be on at 5 for me since i got Dish Network.


----------



## General Mustang (Mar 24, 2007)

I simply can't wait. I really like this episode  Sad though


----------



## Cindy (Mar 24, 2007)

I have some History Club business to attend to tonight, so I'm TiVo-ing it.

It's one of my favorite episodes, with one of my favorite songs in it. ;3


----------



## Bucky (Mar 24, 2007)

Can't wait, this is the episode that made me cry. I hate funerals.  But atleast on the good side we get to see....


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 24, 2007)

SakumoHatake said:


> the only reason i like it is w/ Kakashi's Part and the end.... 2 new characters are intrroduced(sort of...><)
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Spoilers are not allowed in the dub section, even in tags


----------



## mangod (Mar 24, 2007)

I also can't wait! This is one of my favorite episodes. I particularly want to see how Konohamaru's voice actress does with this episode.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

Man, I like this episode. 

Also, if it's no problem, I wanna put up the Episode 81 Discussion next week, it's an all-time favorite of mine.


----------



## fennixfire (Mar 24, 2007)

I think I'm going to cry!!!


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 24, 2007)

I thought some AMVs on it were better than the actual episode..but it's a good one, nonetheless.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 24, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Man, I like this episode.
> 
> Also, if it's no problem, I wanna put up the Episode 81 Discussion next week, it's an all-time favorite of mine.



Meh, if I'm feelin generous that day, I'll let you.

Also, there is no episode next week. After this, they're takin a week off. Figures, right?


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Meh, if I'm feelin generous that day, I'll let you.
> 
> Also, there is no episode next week. After this, they're takin a week off. Figures, right?



You better not be fucking with me, Tommy. You *KNOW* I don't like to be fucked with!


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 24, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> You better not be fucking with me, Tommy. You *KNOW* I don't like to be fucked with!



No joke dude, check it out:

Naruto Game Central


----------



## geG (Mar 24, 2007)

lol, Spirited Away _again_?


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> No joke dude, check it out:
> 
> Naruto Game Central



Words cannot express what I feel right now...

P.S., I've seen that damned movie so many times it's nto even funny! I honestly cannot stand that crap called "Spirited Away". Why couldn't they put a better movie in, and why must I be denied of one of my favorite eps?


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah, but aren't they doing a 2-in-a-row deal on the 7th?


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 24, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> Yeah, but aren't they doing a 2-in-a-row deal on the 7th?



I don't think so. Besides, they haven't taken a break in a long time. It's only fitting that they would at the end of the arc.


----------



## Ryto (Mar 24, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I don't think so. Besides, they haven't taken a break in a long time. It's only fitting that they would at the end of the arc.



Well, if this is like the last time that they had a week or two without an episode, they're gonna have a two-in-one day thing at some point in the future. o.o

I can't wait for this episode!!! It's almost time for some of the better episodes to get started (in my opinion of course).

Edit: Here it goes! Vwoot! Subtitles again! I like how they made the decision to add them in just one week. XD


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

Yay go!!! stays....too bad about the 3rd opening...but at least they didn't change a thing in the oppening....damn..I'm going to cry about this episode...


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 24, 2007)

Great episode.

Can't wait for a certain pair to make their debut at the end.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Great episode.
> 
> Can't wait for a certain pair to make their debut at the end.



They did? I can't remember if it was either the end of 80 or the beginning of 81.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Mar 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Great episode.
> 
> Can't wait for a certain pair to make their debut at the end.



I almost forgot about them.  Man, can't wait either *___*


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> They did? I can't remember if it was either the end of 80 or the beginning of 81.



It was at the end of 80...so cool


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

runethe1st said:


> It was at the end of 80...so cool



Did they even speak though?


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Did they even speak though?



No but it still looked cool


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

runethe1st said:


> No but it still looked cool



...Kusou..


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

This is by far one of the saddest episodes in all of Naruto for just so many reasons.. and such a good episode...


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 24, 2007)

One of my favorite Naruto speeches ever now.


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

I do hope they have good voices though...
and kusou means damn right? cause I always hear naruto and ichigo say kusou


----------



## Pein (Mar 24, 2007)

did they sub the opening last week cuz they did this time?


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

runethe1st said:


> I do hope they have good voices though...
> and kusou means damn right? cause I always hear naruto and ichigo say kusou



It means either "damn", or "shit"



hyugaitachi said:


> did they sub the opening last week cuz they did this time?



Yes, they started using Go! by 78, but they used subtitles since 79.


----------



## geG (Mar 24, 2007)

The pair does speak at the end of this episode.


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

I just started watching these episodes so I just found out about go!!!
Oh yeah they say something about reaching their objective....


----------



## rpgangel (Mar 24, 2007)

this is so sad...and I promised I wouldn't cry again...*cries*


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 24, 2007)

Will of Fire debut!


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

Man...I can't stop playing _Nothing Else Matters_...it's just..so saddening..


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm actually doing pretty good this time I got sad around the iruka:My parent's died protecting this village how could I be sad? part but I didn't cry...although I cam close to...


----------



## nyu (Mar 24, 2007)

no offence but it seems kinda boring


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

nyu said:


> no offence but it seems kinda boring


That would explain your avy and sig...


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 24, 2007)

nyu said:


> no offence but it seems kinda boring


If you're anticipating any action, you can stop watching. 

This episode is all about character development and plot development in the end.


----------



## Ryto (Mar 24, 2007)

runethe1st said:


> I'm actually doing pretty good this time I got sad around the iruka:My parent's died protecting this village how could I be sad? part but I didn't cry...although I cam close to...



I'd hate to say it, but even if I HAD cried at that part in the original japanese anime, I don't think it would have quite the same effect on me here. There just didn't seem to be the necessary amount of emotion in young Iruka's voice.

Similar to the Gaara flashback. That little Gaara's voice was so annoying. That part almost made me cry in the original, but in the dub it almost made me cry for another reason.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

nyu said:


> no offence but it seems kinda boring



You heartless bitch


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Man...I can't stop playing _Nothing Else Matters_...it's just..so saddening..



I don't care if you're a guy, I love you XD (Metallica PWNS!)

And why must they keep showing Spirited Away over and over? it's good.. but come on! There's other awesome movies :| like Cowboy Bebop: Knockin' on Heaven's Door or Princess Mononoke or so many other things.


----------



## nyu (Mar 24, 2007)

why did the screen turn black


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 24, 2007)

WTF JUST HAPPENED TO CN?!


AARRRGGHHH!!!!!


----------



## rpgangel (Mar 24, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> You heartless bitch



don't be afraid to cry...


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh noes!
CN stopped playing it for some reason!
nevermind....


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

...What the fuck? Something's wrong here..


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 24, 2007)

lol error!

At lesst they redid the scene


----------



## Ryto (Mar 24, 2007)

...that was weird....like, 20 seconds of nothing??? XD Oh well, at least they went back a little...and now it cut out in the same place!!!! Wtf???


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

LOL!! Cartoon Network Errors, go!!


----------



## nyu (Mar 24, 2007)

wtf happened


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 24, 2007)

And It happens AGAIN!!!

AND THEY END THE EPISODE!


----------



## Jyunin_Kyuubigrl (Mar 24, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> WTF JUST HAPPENED TO CN?!



Thank god it's not just me....what the hell does there copy skip.....did they just cut off the episode?!!!


----------



## Production (Mar 24, 2007)

Wtf?

What happened? They just ended it. Like that D:


----------



## _Byakuya_ (Mar 24, 2007)

haha, and it's over!


----------



## Prodigy-child (Mar 24, 2007)

Now its straight to the ending, the Hell.


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

Shit!
It went straight to the end credits!


----------



## The Internet (Mar 24, 2007)

Owned *hahahahaha*


----------



## Kisuke_Urahara (Mar 24, 2007)

wtf just happened?  Put it back on jerks!


----------



## explicitkarma (Mar 24, 2007)

Somebody made a boo-boo.


----------



## Buuhan1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Haha, we all missed the ending! XD


----------



## Production (Mar 24, 2007)

That was gay o_o


----------



## Ryto (Mar 24, 2007)

Noooooo!!! Screw the crappy dub of One Piece! Finish our Naruto episode!!!!! >.<"


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

NO!!!!!!!!!! WHERE THE FUCK ARE THEY?! VIZ, YOU GOT SOME 'SPLANIN TO DO!


----------



## Tabris (Mar 24, 2007)

Wtf, CN Assholes.


----------



## tab (Mar 24, 2007)

cartoon network spits on the grave of the hokoge.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 24, 2007)

They totally just didn't air the last 8 or so minutes...wtf.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

LOL!!! AHHAHAHAHAH they just completely skipped the entire end of the episode and it was a cool part XD Iruka speech and Itachi's coming.


----------



## JeffStudios (Mar 24, 2007)

What the hell happened?

it was at the part with Kakashi and Hayate's GF and it just got black and repeated a part of it again, than it went black again and went to credits!


This sucks so much....on so many levels.


----------



## Jyunin_Kyuubigrl (Mar 24, 2007)

......Are you kidding me?! Please tell me that this is a world wide practical joke at my expense...I won't be mad...too mad at least


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

Damn I wanted to hear itachi's and kisami's voice!


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Mar 24, 2007)

YA Now its ONE PIECE TIME, BITCHES.



srsly wtf.


----------



## HinataGuardian (Mar 24, 2007)

Seems like they had trouble with the file they were given for that episode of Naruto. What a shame, that was a really good episode and the dub was great tonight!


----------



## Verdugo (Mar 24, 2007)

Ha ha.  CN screwed up the episode... I wanted to see the ending...


----------



## Pein (Mar 24, 2007)

oh man good thing its not just me i  was about to call the cable company yelling they fucked up naruto


----------



## Believe It! (Mar 24, 2007)

Cartoon Network underwent a VB Short Update! Ah well, at least I got to hear Susan Dalian's line twice. Not like Kakashi was worth listening to anyway.


----------



## Idealking (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah wtf......


----------



## fennixfire (Mar 24, 2007)

WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED??!!


----------



## geG (Mar 24, 2007)

Haha, wow. Probably the most anticipated episode so far, and CN fucks it up.


----------



## LinkFanatic90 (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh noes. How long has he been there  I'll never know!!


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Mar 24, 2007)

Man I wanted to hear Itachi's voice.


----------



## Death-T (Mar 24, 2007)

WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukie (Mar 24, 2007)

O.O

Probably something wrong with the tape. Maybe they'll show it again later, or tommorrow... What a drag...


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 24, 2007)

That's towed up.

And next week, I think they are doing a 1 hour thingy, according to cartoon network.com..unless I messed it up.


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 24, 2007)

Maybe after one piece ends, they will show it. Or skip Price of Teniss


----------



## RaptorRage (Mar 24, 2007)

Heh and it happens right when Obito was mentioned...


----------



## FFLN (Mar 24, 2007)

They'd better replay that episode soon... or next weekend. I wonder if that'll mess up the rip that'll be out by Cartoon World or whatever their site is.


----------



## fox9 (Mar 24, 2007)

someone is going to pay for this. WTF


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

XD a whole page of angry mob!


----------



## Smash_2451 (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh my God- that was the funniest thing ever with the quick ending.

Well, at least we get to One Piece faster that way.

Anyway, good episode, never expected less from Viz.  Though, as before, I've never understood why people cry at this episode.  I understand it's good for character development and understanding, but it's an anime.  Sure, there should be some sort of attachment, but not enough to make you cry.  I dunno, I'm usually indifferent to emotions (don't even ask how indifferent I was during a relative's funeral).

That being said, if I had any complaint, I didn't exactly think that young dubbed Iruka had the same level of emotion as the original, but that's just me.

And as much as I enjoy Spirited Away (screw all you who hate it.  Naruto's not perfect), it IS getting a bit much.  They could at LEAST show the Japanese version once in awhile.


----------



## rpgangel (Mar 24, 2007)

fennixfire said:


> WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED??!!



dammit you took my line!!!!!! ><


----------



## nyu (Mar 24, 2007)

i didn't mean boring like it's making me sleepy i ment it beacuse i thought they were going to show alittle bit of action. but yeah it was a good episode and i admit i did get me alittle sad. butt it's bullshit that they ended it like 5 mins early.


----------



## The Internet (Mar 24, 2007)

anti-misk campaign 

I made a thread with the subs for episode 80, it got cut off near the end of the first clip posted.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

holy crap, look at all the pissed off people on Naruto Fan XD


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 24, 2007)

OBITO OWNED CARTOON NETWORK! OBITO OWNED CARTOON NETWORK! OBITO OWNED CARTOON NETWORK! OBITO OWNED CARTOON NETWORK! OBITO OWNED CARTOON NETWORK! OBITO OWNED CARTOON NETWORK! OBITO OWNED CARTOON NETWORK! OBITO OWNED CARTOON NETWORK!


----------



## Frostman (Mar 24, 2007)

Cartoon Network Sucks. They owe me a few minutes of Naruto.  i wach the subed version too and they ruined a truely good episode. It messing up like the totally messed up the sad mood i was getting.


----------



## Jyunin_Kyuubigrl (Mar 24, 2007)

Somebody better have spilled beer on the control panel and messed up the tape bc if not they are going to get some serious hate later


----------



## rpgangel (Mar 24, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> holy crap, look at all the pissed off people on Naruto Fan XD



well, we all are big Naruto fans, ne? ^^


----------



## mangod (Mar 24, 2007)

Their showing the crappy One Piece. I at least wanted to see the episode preview.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 24, 2007)

LOL!! They messed up!!! The coolest part of the episode was the end and CN screwed it up. LOL! Thank God I already saw the sub. I would have went mad if I didn't know what was going to happen afterwards.

And guess what? those who only watch the dub are gonna have to wait 2 weeks cuz theirs no Naruto next week... but a marathon on april 7


----------



## Pein (Mar 24, 2007)

third hokage forever and they cut it short wtf cartoon network


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

Damn...I have too much e mail in a minute...XD a whole 3 pages after CN destroyed the episode


----------



## Starber (Mar 24, 2007)

Grrrr now what? Do you think they'll ever show the ending?


----------



## The Internet (Mar 24, 2007)

Spectre said:


> anti-misk campaign
> 
> I made a thread with the subs for episode 80, it got cut off near the end of the first clip posted.



Quoted to inform everyone


----------



## BeansyMcPork (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow. They had technical difficulties and didn't air the last five minutes of _a 61-episode story arc_. That's a _really_ big fuck up. Someone's getting fired methinks.

If it's any consolation to you folks, my guess is this'll be sorted out by the time Naruto airs on the west coast, and I'd bet that version will be up on YouTube by noon tomorrow.


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

RaptorRage said:


> Heh and it happens right when Obito was mentioned...



haha! that made me laugh too! Cartoon Network is going to get sued! then ill watch it on Youtube from YTV!!


----------



## nyu (Mar 24, 2007)

does any body have the origanal episode.

damn looks at how many people were here
 Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 154 (76 members and 78 guests)  
nyu, AJMkarate717, Verdugo, JeffStudios, esca, iliveinmiworld, RaptorRage, Teh Ninja, Chinwekewa, rpgangel, Royal_Devil1, SamRH, Setsuna Asuka, Prodigy-child, FFLN, HinataGuardian, Geg, Yukari_Rin, Gasshu Beru!, Idealking, NessaMoon, Delirium, Frostman, Waluigi, TenshiOni, MysticRasengan, runethe1st, Buuhan1, hyugaitachi, mangod, MasterForte, JagZ, ~Melon Bread~+, dkirbyj, Lonewulf, AlienMeg, fox9, Knocturnal, sp_tom, peacebyanymeans, kyuchin:void, Ryto, Production, tirkaro, Corrupt Vergil, Death-T, LinkFanatic90, Naruto-USA, Ichigo, Believe it!, darkdoom, Jaga, IndigoSkies, Jyunin_Kyuubigrl, fennixfire, BeansyMcPork, Rukie, RyRyMini, Pakkun91, Kriz, Kira-chan, Let it Bleed, Jechtsphere, Nhusky, ryne11, Ebisu-Sama, Greed990, DylanR, neodiablo22, NejiHinata, ConstantLee, Fonster Mox


----------



## Dave (Mar 24, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!
i almst died laughing!


----------



## tirkaro (Mar 24, 2007)

WAIT, WTF HAPPEN TO NARUTO!!!!???
DAMN YOU CN! *pounds hand* DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Production (Mar 24, 2007)

OMG KISAME.
NO. OBITO MESSED IT ALL UP.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, that fucking sucked. XD

Missed 
*Spoiler*: _Spoilers go here, normally tagged spoilers aren't allowed but for this case (since the episode was SUPPOSED to air) I think we can make an exception_ 



Naruto's talk with Iruka and Kakashi, as well as Itachi's reappearance.


 At least we got to see the end of the Naruto/Gaara fight (which made me cry as always >_>). But still, I'll join the angry mob here.


----------



## AJMkarate717 (Mar 24, 2007)

Greatest. Dub. Episode. Ever.

I laughed _so_ hard when they just skipped to the ending song. That combined with the rather odd subtitles for "Go!" and young Iruka's hillarious voice made my night.

No, but really, I'm quite angry. I hope they show the rest tonight. All today I was thinking, "Finally! We get to hear Itachi's dub voice!" It's only typical that something like this would happen...


----------



## peacebyanymeans (Mar 24, 2007)

DO NOT PANIC

The tape or DVD Viz gave CN must've been bad.

*Naruto is not on next week, but the following Saturday, April 7th, Toonami has a Naruto marathon from 8-11pm.

This episode should re-air at 9:30, with two new episodes from 10-11.*

Hopefully it'll be fix by then.


----------



## The Internet (Mar 24, 2007)

nyu said:


> does any body have the origanal episode.



anti-misk campaign


----------



## Jyunin_Kyuubigrl (Mar 24, 2007)

Alright we need to form an orderly yet extremely _ANGRY_ mob so we can storm the Cartoon Network offices. Line forms to the left


----------



## JeffStudios (Mar 24, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Maybe after one piece ends, they will show it. Or skip Price of Tenis


 
Nah there gonna show Mar after one piece.


----------



## Aiyori (Mar 24, 2007)

LOL /late

After that happened.

I was like.

"..Wow. There's going to be a riot in the forums."

Guess I was right. :'D


----------



## SamRH (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow, that was a great episode, I really en-

...

I really en-

...

/end.


----------



## lil_naruto001 (Mar 24, 2007)

FUCKING CN ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) FUCK ONE PIECE FUCK THAT SHITTY SHOW WHATS IT ABOUT ANYWAYS FUCK


----------



## fennixfire (Mar 24, 2007)

hyugaitachi said:


> oh man good thing its not just me i was about to call the cable company yelling they fucked up naruto


 
I was about to do the same exact thing! Although I did cuss at my T.V. for a bit...


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

HOLY SHIT! there are a lot of people viewing this thread XD
I'm laughing so much!


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

THEY BETTER FUCKING SHOW IT AFTER DUB PIECE, OR IMMA HAVE TA PLANT A PLOT NO JUTSU IN THEIR ASSES!


----------



## The Internet (Mar 24, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> DO NOT PANIC
> 
> The tape or DVD Viz gave CN must've been bad.
> 
> ...



Or you know, suck it up and watch the sub?

anti-misk campaign


----------



## Believe It! (Mar 24, 2007)

Flash mob here:


----------



## Ryto (Mar 24, 2007)

You know what they SHOULD do? Cut into the useless first hour of Adult Swim and air the episode.


----------



## kyuchin:void (Mar 24, 2007)

I was wondering if this happened to any one else...bummer


----------



## Idealking (Mar 24, 2007)

Spectre said:


> anti-misk campaign
> 
> I made a thread with the subs for episode 80, it got cut off near the end of the first clip posted.



Ty, if i cant see englidh i wanna see Japanese (Never seen it before)


And i think those retared looking robots did it o.O


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 24, 2007)

THIS IS MADNESS!

Madness? THIS. IS. CN! 
.
.
.


----------



## delirium (Mar 24, 2007)

Alright everyone. Let's e-mail Cartoon Network our best wishes, ne?


----------



## Verdugo (Mar 24, 2007)

That's it. I'm driving to Atlanta to complain!

...Which is three hours away...

Oh my god. I lol'ed so hard.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 24, 2007)

Does CN have a forum for Naruto or something for complaints?

It would be interesting to read... and post in.


----------



## Dave (Mar 24, 2007)

IVE BEEN HERE SINCE-
end theme


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 24, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> DO NOT PANIC
> 
> The tape or DVD Viz gave CN must've been bad.
> 
> ...




link please. I wanna read this!!!


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Mar 24, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


HOLY FUCK.

GOD WAS ALL "DENIEDD!!!" AND SMITED US WITH THE ONE PIECE DUB.  DDDDX

What the fuuuuck.  Not that I really mind about the funeral, but- ITACHI?  NUUUUUUUUu!

Daaamn, and since they took out the repeats, we're screwed until the DVDs.  AND THERE'S NO NEW EPISODE NEXT WEEK!!

DAMN IT ALL.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

rpgangel said:


> well, we all are big Naruto fans, ne? ^^



yup  I'm pretty pissed off.. I was looking forward to the speech Iruka was gonna give as well as hearing the voice of Kisame and how Crispin Freeman does for Itachi :|


----------



## lil_naruto001 (Mar 24, 2007)

FUCK ONE PIECE


----------



## Lonewulf (Mar 24, 2007)

Believe it! said:


> Flash mob here:



Quoted FTW!


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

nyu said:


> does any body have the origanal episode.
> 
> damn looks at how many people were here
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 154 (76 members and 78 guests)
> nyu, AJMkarate717, Verdugo, JeffStudios, esca, iliveinmiworld, RaptorRage, Teh Ninja, Chinwekewa, rpgangel, Royal_Devil1, SamRH, Setsuna Asuka, Prodigy-child, FFLN, HinataGuardian, Geg, Yukari_Rin, Gasshu Beru!, Idealking, NessaMoon, Delirium, Frostman, Waluigi, TenshiOni, MysticRasengan, runethe1st, Buuhan1, hyugaitachi, mangod, MasterForte, JagZ, ~Melon Bread~+, dkirbyj, Lonewulf, AlienMeg, fox9, Knocturnal, sp_tom, peacebyanymeans, kyuchin:void, Ryto, Production, tirkaro, Corrupt Vergil, Death-T, LinkFanatic90, Naruto-USA, Ichigo, Believe it!, darkdoom, Jaga, IndigoSkies, Jyunin_Kyuubigrl, fennixfire, BeansyMcPork, Rukie, RyRyMini, Pakkun91, Kriz, Kira-chan, Let it Bleed, Jechtsphere, Nhusky, ryne11, Ebisu-Sama, Greed990, DylanR, neodiablo22, NejiHinata, ConstantLee, Fonster Mox


ill check youtube for the ending! CT is going to be sued! for saying"Obito!" brb


----------



## Buuhan1 (Mar 24, 2007)

HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAH This was priceless. I'm glad this happened, cause it is still making my laugh. Thank you for a better night, CN tape man. XD


----------



## Takezo (Mar 24, 2007)

i was really pissed and there not showing next week.


----------



## Pein (Mar 24, 2007)

wow the gay robot just said one piece unharmed dont give me a crippled version of one piece give me back my naruto now this episode made me cry and feel extreme anger


----------



## The Internet (Mar 24, 2007)

anti-misk campaign


----------



## FFLN (Mar 24, 2007)

Believe it! said:


> Flash mob here:



That's okay, but that's not as interesting as a forum or comment section.


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

XD there was no obito unless you had subs on XD it stopped right before it said obito


----------



## dkirbyj (Mar 24, 2007)

XD This is just hilarious, man!

I'm just as pissed as much as you guys, but for some reason, I'm laughing my @$$ off! XD
And this happens the episode where the two most awaited voices in a while debut....

Oh well, at least we got to hear "Obito" 2 times...


----------



## ssjasper2003 (Mar 24, 2007)

Obito? was that the reason they stopped it?

I was like ok, I hope my cable didnt go out.


----------



## The Internet (Mar 24, 2007)

Link removed

Honestly, I did to. I wanna know if they have a good voice for the two, or if they're horribly bad like half of the other VA's


----------



## RuneEX (Mar 24, 2007)

*starts handing out more pitchforks*

How dare they ruin a beautiful Episode!  AND ruin the last part is really the best part!  RAR!


----------



## Kensei (Mar 24, 2007)

Obito used his advanced genjutsu from the grave and made us forget the end of this episode. It wasn't a CN error at all.


----------



## necr0foxxen (Mar 24, 2007)

well, all hell has broken loose, cartoon network is about to catch fire for that i just know it!


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Alright everyone. Let's e-mail Cartoon Network our best wishes, ne?


surely!!!punches laptop* umm, this might take a while!


----------



## Pein (Mar 24, 2007)

first fuckin up tom know this bullshit why cartoon network why


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

I thought damn....my cable went out......then I saw everone here and saw the fense saying CN the I though kay.... and XD


----------



## Ryto (Mar 24, 2007)

runethe1st said:


> XD there was no obito unless you had subs on XD it stopped right before it said obito



Ummm..I clearly heard her say Obito.....



ssjasper2003 said:


> Obito? was that the reason they stopped it?
> 
> I was like ok, I hope my cable didnt go out.



yeah, I doubt that...they just had a messed up copy...


----------



## fennixfire (Mar 24, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Alright everyone. Let's e-mail Cartoon Network our best wishes, ne?


 
I already have...


----------



## Starber (Mar 24, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> DO NOT PANIC
> 
> The tape or DVD Viz gave CN must've been bad.
> 
> ...



So we have to wait two freakng weeks!? I'll die!


----------



## The Internet (Mar 24, 2007)

Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## JeffStudios (Mar 24, 2007)

I just sent CN a message.



			
				JeffStudios said:
			
		

> Dear Cartoon Network,
> 
> I was watching a very emotional episode of the show Naruto. During one of the scenes it just blacked out for awhile, and went to a CN picture. It then repeted that scene again and than went black again. After this it went to the credits.
> 
> ...


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

avidlinuxuser said:


> Obito used his advanced genjutsu from the grave and made us forget the end of this episode. It wasn't a CN error at all.


That one made me ROFL


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Mar 24, 2007)

What a nasty blow to the dub version ;_;

Had to watch the rest of the episode in Sub


----------



## Invader Pichu (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm glad CN did this.


----------



## lil_naruto001 (Mar 24, 2007)

I WOULD SOOO FUCK THE GIRL KAKASHI WAS TALKLING TOO


----------



## Buuhan1 (Mar 24, 2007)

People fail to realize. Neither Itachi or Kisame talked at the end of this episode.


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Mar 24, 2007)

omg, I'm so pissed, Kakashi was like "I was here-" than CN cut it off  I wanna see the rest!


----------



## Jyunin_Kyuubigrl (Mar 24, 2007)

fennixfire said:


> I already have...



*Can I have the address? I feel the need to displace some aggression*


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Mar 24, 2007)

JeffStudios said:


> I just sent CN a message.



Thank you very much.


----------



## The Internet (Mar 24, 2007)

Buuhan1 said:


> People fail to realize. Neither Itachi or Kisame talked at the end of this episode.



Yes they do?

Watch the fucking sub, they do talk.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 24, 2007)

Jyunin_Kyuubigrl said:
			
		

> Alright we need to form an orderly yet extremely _ANGRY_ mob so we can storm the Cartoon Network offices. Line forms to the left.



Dibs on the pitch forks!   

 *Cartoon Network  * ​

Well at least we got to see most of Episode 80.  Again the English Cast did a masterful job in making this episode more emotional than the Original Japanese Cast.   My hats off to them!

Susan Dalian's performance.  

Steve Kramer's performance.  

And someone correct me, but I swear I heard Vic Mignogna (Ed Elric) in this episode a few times as well.


Man, now we have to wait for re-runs to see the ending.


----------



## Ryugaisan (Mar 24, 2007)

Buuhan1 said:


> People fail to realize. Neither Itachi or Kisame talked at the end of this episode.



Yes they fucking do.  It's the entire lead-in to the next episode.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 24, 2007)

We deserve an encore lol


----------



## nyu (Mar 24, 2007)

so naruto is not going to be on next week


----------



## Death-T (Mar 24, 2007)

We should email those stupid ******************************** BEEEEEP ****************************************** BEEEP *************** BEEEP BEEEP BEEEP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omens (Mar 24, 2007)

Ryto said:


> You know what they SHOULD do? Cut into the useless first hour of Adult Swim and air the episode.



Or just drop One Piece, prince of tennis or mar, they are all useless..


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

I'll send a mail to CN too!


----------



## Pein (Mar 24, 2007)

Buuhan1 said:


> People fail to realize. Neither Itachi or Kisame talked at the end of this episode.



no they did talk


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 24, 2007)

LOLZ.......technical errors at CN!!!  


(good think I've already seen this subbed!!  )


----------



## Invader Pichu (Mar 24, 2007)

This is the funniest shit ever.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

Buuhan1 said:


> People fail to realize. Neither Itachi or Kisame talked at the end of this episode.



yes they do  they say a good 2-3 sentances


----------



## peacebyanymeans (Mar 24, 2007)

*THIS WAS NOT CN'S FAULT, IT WAS VIZ'S*

*Viz sent them the tape. The tape was bad. CN couldn't do anything about it. They tried it again to see if it would work. It didn't.

They moved on. They have sponsers that pay them to air their ads. They couldn't just sit there for 10 minutes trying to get the tape to work.*


----------



## The Internet (Mar 24, 2007)

Omens said:


> Or just drop One Piece, prince of tennis or mar, they are all useless..



If OP wasn't the dub it wouldn't suck nearly as much.

Quite honestly, I'd watch OP over Naruto any day of the week >.>


----------



## Jyunin_Kyuubigrl (Mar 24, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Dibs on the pitch forks!​




Fine...you can have the pitchfork but I call flaming torch​


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

Everyone send the email at least 10 times so CN will be obliterated with spam!


----------



## Greed990 (Mar 24, 2007)

WAIT!!! This is going to air in like two hours in the west coast right?
Maybe the problem will be fixed, and someone can upload it on youtube.
*FAST.*


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

Omens said:


> Or just drop One Piece, prince of tennis or mar, they are all useless..



I agree, though One Piece woulda been good if not for 4kids :| *sighs for One Piece 4kids*


----------



## Art is a Bang! (Mar 24, 2007)

This is ironic. I watched this episode for the sake of seeing Itachi and Kisame and they stopped it right there. I'm laughing and crying at the same time. 

CN stopped showing repeats, so how are they supposed to show the rest of this episode?


----------



## geG (Mar 24, 2007)

lol, this is a first. There's more people viewing the English discussion forums than the Konoha Library.


----------



## Ryto (Mar 24, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> *THIS WAS NOT CN'S FAULT, IT WAS VIZ'S*
> 
> *Viz sent them the tape. The tape was bad. CN couldn't do anything about it. They tried it again to see if it would work. It didn't.
> 
> They moved on. They have sponsers that pay them to air their ads. They couldn't just sit there for 10 minutes trying to get the tape to work.*



But they could have at least TRIED a little more. They went very quickly and early into the horrible pile of shit that is dubbed One Piece after only two tries. I mean, at least go to a commercial break!


----------



## GoldBlaze (Mar 24, 2007)

I thought it was hilarious.
First, it went black. I was all, "Wow, someone must be partying or something."
Then, it went back a couple moments before it first blacked out. I thought, "Wow, they clean up spilled beer fast." Next, it blacked out at the same place it did before. My mind was thinking, "wtf lol." Then it went to credits, and I laughed out loud as aI thought, "Wow, there's gonna be a mob in front of williams street in in an hour."


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 24, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> *THIS WAS NOT CN'S FAULT, IT WAS VIZ'S*
> 
> *Viz sent them the tape. The tape was bad. CN couldn't do anything about it. They tried it again to see if it would work. It didn't.
> 
> They moved on. They have sponsers that pay them to air their ads. They couldn't just sit there for 10 minutes trying to get the tape to work.*



Even if it is Viz's fault.......it's still funny as fuck!!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

CN or Viz.. either failed.. AND GENERALLY A NETWORK CHECKS THEIR TAPES BEFORE GETTING THEM.. lol..


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

hey! look,a naruto marrathon... from cartoon network.com....
April 7th....
The 2 Faces of Gaara, Naruto's Ninja Handbook,*Third Hokage Forever...*(hope they don't screw up this time...), Return of the Mourning Mist, Shariganv.s. Sharigan(i am guessing Kakashi v/s Itachi??) well that's what the site says...


----------



## peacebyanymeans (Mar 24, 2007)

Art is a Bang! said:


> This is ironic. I watched this episode for the sake of seeing Itachi and Kisame and they stopped it right there. I'm laughing and crying at the same time.
> 
> CN stopped showing repeats, so how are they supposed to show the rest of this episode?





peacebyanymeans said:


> DO NOT PANIC
> 
> The tape or DVD Viz gave CN must've been bad.
> 
> ...





There's your answer.


----------



## BeansyMcPork (Mar 24, 2007)

Just to reitterate what I said in an earlier post:

Don't forget the *WEST COAST FEED*.

*If* this mess is sorted out by the time Naruto airs on the West Coast, *YOU PEOPLE MIGHT BE ABLE TO SEE THE FULL EPISODE ON YOUTUBE BY NOON TOMORROW*. That would be one instance where YouTube piracy would _clearly_ be doing Viz and Cartoon Network a favor.


----------



## Buuhan1 (Mar 24, 2007)

They did talk? I oddly remember the episode ending with them walking towards the village then a close up of Itachi lifting his head and we see his eye.


----------



## Jyunin_Kyuubigrl (Mar 24, 2007)

Ryto said:


> But they could have at least TRIED a little more. They went very quickly and early into the horrible pile of shit that is dubbed One Piece after only two tries. I mean, at least go to a commercial break!



QFT. I feel the same way I think I'd be less mad if I knew they'd tried harder but they basically rewound the tape and let it run the same thing happens and they quit! That's not just lazy but irresponsible to the fans


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 24, 2007)

runethe1st said:
			
		

> Everyone send the email at least 10 times so CN will be obliterated with spam!


Yes, of course! That will solve all our problems! 

I suppose it'll make people feel better, though, but seriously, just comment asking them to re-air the ep soon. Couldn't hurt, and they'll be more likely to actually take note if they're not flooded by "WTF WE WANT OUR ITACHI-KUN DAMMIT!" spam notes as well.


----------



## lil_naruto001 (Mar 24, 2007)

FUCK VIZ AND CN FUCKIGN ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

MysticRasengan said:


> I thought it was hilarious.
> First, it went black. I was all, "Wow, someone must be partying or something."
> Then, it went back a couple moments before it first blacked out. I thought, "Wow, they clean up spilled beer fast." Next, it blacked out at the same place it did before. My mind was thinking, "wtf lol." Then it went to credits, and I laughed out loud as aI thought, "Wow, there's gonna be a mob in front of williams street in in an hour."



is williams street where CT's HQ is??


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 24, 2007)

nyu said:


> so naruto is not going to be on next week



I meant the episode itself 

What'll probably happen though is they'll either forget it and show the next episode or they'll show this week's plus the new episode back to back next week.


----------



## The Internet (Mar 24, 2007)

Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## Buuhan1 (Mar 24, 2007)

This has been the funniest moment in TV history in a while. Thank you Viz & CN.


----------



## Believe It! (Mar 24, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:
			
		

> *THIS WAS NOT CN'S FAULT, IT WAS VIZ'S*
> 
> *Viz sent them the tape. The tape was bad. CN couldn't do anything about it. They tried it again to see if it would work. It didn't.
> 
> They moved on. They have sponsers that pay them to air their ads. They couldn't just sit there for 10 minutes trying to get the tape to work.*



Screw that! It is Cartoon Network's fault too because they didn't bother to check the DVD for errors before broadcasting the episode! Believe it!


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

THey say something


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 24, 2007)

Buuhan1 said:


> hen a close up of Itachi lifting his head and we see his eye.


Half correct.

The final scene has the two over-looking the village from a far, commenting on the currently pitiful state of Konoha, and then ends as such.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Mar 24, 2007)

Aww, I really wanted to hear Itachi's eng voice.


----------



## LordKazekage (Mar 24, 2007)

Gosh darn Cartoon Network messed up Episode 80 stopped right at Kakashi and some girl forgot her name


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Mar 24, 2007)

runethe1st said:


> THey say something



What is it?


----------



## Buuhan1 (Mar 24, 2007)

lil_naruto001 said:


> FUCK VIZ AND CN FUCKIGN ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



If you're being series then this is what I hate about people. Viz and CN have been delivering a stellar dub, a great dub. A dub you watched to the point this error caused you to be pissed off.

Next time Naruto comes on you'll watch it all the same, with or without them re-airing this episode.


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

Believe it! said:


> Screw that! It is Cartoon Network's fault too because they didn't bother to check the DVD for errors before broadcasting the episode! Believe it!



yah! believe it! lol!!!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

For those of you like "WEST COAST HAS A CHANCE!" well if it truly is the viz problem, DON'T COUNT ON IT! lol....


----------



## Shade (Mar 24, 2007)

This sucks.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

FoxxyKat said:


> Aww, I really wanted to hear Itachi's eng voice.



did you ever watch Hellsing? Bam, there ya go (if not.. well that does suck for you :|)


----------



## fennixfire (Mar 24, 2007)

Believe it! said:


> Flash mob here:


 
@ Jyunin Kyuubigrl: This is where you can send CN an e-mail. Go for it!


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

FoxxyKat said:


> Aww, I really wanted to hear Itachi's eng voice.



we all did, that's the only reason i watched all of the episode.... i am going to check CT again..


----------



## Buuhan1 (Mar 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Half correct.
> 
> The final scene has the two over-looking the village from a far, commenting on the currently pitiful state of Konoha, and then ends as such.



Oh, my mistake.


----------



## Starber (Mar 24, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> yes they do  they say a good 2-3 sentances



2-3 sentences!? Oh no! Why Viz, why!?  

So there's like a zero percent chance of them showing the rest of the episode until two weeks from now, right? I don't wanna shut my TV off, and log on later just to have found out that they aired the episode at like some random time or whatnot because that's just my luck. Even if they do fix the problem on some other coast, I'm pretty much screwed because retarded YT + dial-up = crap.


----------



## Jyunin_Kyuubigrl (Mar 24, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> For those of you like "WEST COAST HAS A CHANCE!" well if it truly is the viz problem, DON'T COUNT ON IT! lol....



I really had a slim hope there...  thank you for killing that please come again.


----------



## Tri-kun (Mar 24, 2007)

DAMNNNNNN!!!! I WAS LOOKINFG FORWARD TO THIS EP TOOO!!!!


----------



## Verdugo (Mar 24, 2007)

SakumoHatake said:


> is williams street where CT's HQ is??



Yup. You can see it very clearly when entering Atlanta.

If I beat traffic, I can get there in one hour!

Lol. Sent an e-mail asking them to re-air the eppy.


----------



## Tainted_reflection (Mar 24, 2007)

*WTF!!!!*

Ok... I just finished watching my _recorded_ episode (because I knew I was going to love this episode)

I was almost freaking crying, and then BOOM! Stupid technical errors 
WTF!!! This was suppossed to be one of the most emotional *best* episodes of Naruto and they do WHAT?!

F*** Viz and Cartoon Network <- I don't care who's fault was it!!!!
To HELL with ALL of them!!!!!!!!!

  I can't believe they ruined this episode for me, and my recorded episode... and to top it all off we don't get another Naruto next week!!!
*The same movie as ALWAYS is going to air... WTF! is in their minds!*

They better re-air this episode as an 1-hour Naruto marathon or something. I don't care if they have to cut on all the other useless garbage they are currently airing!! 

If any of you is going to protest and raid CN or Viz just tell me I'm so in.

***Ok... done ranting... I'm sorry I had to let some steam out***


----------



## The Internet (Mar 24, 2007)

Tenshi, it does show a close up of Itachi's eyes.


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

wow 182 people viewing this thread...


----------



## LordKazekage (Mar 24, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH 
i NEED A HUG


----------



## delirium (Mar 24, 2007)

APRIL FOOLS!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

Jyunin_Kyuubigrl said:


> I really had a slim hope there...  thank you for killing that please come again.



I do what I can, I do what I can.. lol Better to not get your hopes so high only to have them crashing down (now if suprisingly it works for west coast it'll be a nice shock )


----------



## Jyunin_Kyuubigrl (Mar 24, 2007)

fennixfire said:


> @ Jyunin Kyuubigrl: This is where you can send CN an e-mail. Go for it!



@fennixfire. Thanks for the link. Pos reps for the info


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Mar 24, 2007)

Lol, I sent a message.  I tried to be polite, but...xDDD  I'm not good at that.


			
				it was something like this: said:
			
		

> What the fuuck, maybe it'd be a good idea to check the tapes -before- they air next time.  I WANT TO SEE THE END OF NARUTO 80, DAMMIT.
> And since the repeats were taken off, we're screwed until the DVD release! (by the way, please put the 8:30 repeats back?)


Though now I'm hearing something about a marathon?    So we won't be screwed until the DVD release?

EDIT:  Lol, I kinda regret the way I put that.  Maybe I'll send another form and ask politely for them to reair the episode.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Mar 24, 2007)

LordKazekage said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> i NEED A HUG



Lets take our anger out on what we think the cause is.


----------



## GoldBlaze (Mar 24, 2007)

It would really suck if the *WEST COAST* episode was put up on youtube only to be taken down 5 min later for "violating copyrights" or some crap like that. (VIACOM is making it youtube really strict because... you should know.)


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

Tainted_reflection said:


> Ok... I just finished watching my _recorded_ episode (because I knew I was going to love this episode)
> 
> I was almost freaking crying, and then BOOM! Stupid technical errors
> WTF!!! This was suppossed to be one of the most emotional *best* episodes of Naruto and they do WHAT?!
> ...


hey just join us..


----------



## The Internet (Mar 24, 2007)

Please help a fellow Tenten-fan out.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 24, 2007)

Naruto Fans: "oooooh here comes Itachi's voice"

Cartoon Network: "REJECTED"


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 24, 2007)

*GOD FUCKING DAMNIT!!!!* 

It figures that one of the most anticipated episodes is the one that gets fucked up. Thank god that they're re-running it on April 7th, along with 2 new episodes. I'm still fucking pissed off though .....

*FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUUUUUUUUUCK.......*


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Mar 24, 2007)

One piece is over.


----------



## Takezo (Mar 24, 2007)

its funny looking at how many people r viewing


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

IndigoSkies said:


> Lol, I sent a message.  I tried to be polite, but...xDDD  I'm not good at that.
> 
> Though now I'm hearing something about a marathon?    So we won't be screwed until the DVD release?


luckly! hehe!!


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

I can't believe they didn't show itachi's voice...


----------



## Jyunin_Kyuubigrl (Mar 24, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> I do what I can, I do what I can.. lol Better to not get your hopes so high only to have them crashing down (now if suprisingly it works for west coast it'll be a nice shock )



Lol apparently you do it well  bc I'm completely crushed  . lol at least I know that they'll be in for as nasty a surprise on the west coast as we were on the east. Uniting us all together under a banner of Anti-Viz anti-CN screws across the nation.


----------



## geG (Mar 24, 2007)

IndigoSkies said:


> Lol, I sent a message.  I tried to be polite, but...xDDD  I'm not good at that.
> 
> Though now I'm hearing something about a marathon?    So we won't be screwed until the DVD release?



Yep, there's a marathon in 2 weeks with this episode. Plus if they get the problem fixed in time for it to air on the west coast, that'll be up on Youtube soon enough.


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Naruto Fans: "oooooh here comes Itachi's voice"
> 
> Cartoon Network: "REJECTED"



XD
People are making this thread too funny!


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

runethe1st said:


> I can't believe they didn't show itachi's voice...



we all are.... itachi is shy sometimes you know!


----------



## Dave (Mar 24, 2007)

LOL this is why i love CN


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Mar 24, 2007)

Ahhhh Mar is on.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 24, 2007)

runethe1st said:


> wow 182 people viewing this thread...



Oh the hilarity, of seeing hundreds of angry dub watchers  
Thank God for subs, eh dub watchers?


----------



## Sara (Mar 24, 2007)

_*Ok, people, calm down.*_

_*I was really looking forward to this episode too. :\ I wanted to hear Itachi and Kisame's voices too.*_

**sigh**

*What great luck. ?__?*


----------



## Buuhan1 (Mar 24, 2007)

HAHAHHA! It went into MaR. Let the second wave of hate come. XD


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

why did Cartoon Network get rid of the 8:30 episodes? and why did they show gay shows like Mar and Prince of Tennis and get rid of the awesomeness that was Megas XLR? :|


----------



## rpgman1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow! What's with all the flaming and trolling? I know that CN screwed us at the end to hear and see Itachi and Kisame. It does suck that we don't get Naruto next week but the week after that in the form of a marathon. I hope Mary Mcglynn didn't pick awful VAs for Itachi and Kisame, but those two appeared in only a few episodes. Probably Viz did screw CN with a bad copy of the episode. I'm not sure the West Coast gets the same episode. We'll just have to wait and see. The latest Bleach episodes are taken down from Youtube, but I'm not sure about Naruto either.


----------



## Cbajd5 (Mar 24, 2007)

Random Idea:

Tey switch to the West coast feed even in the East coast when it reaches the time 9:00 Pacific in about 2 hours. Bleach gets put over, those people complain, they show Bleach at 3 Am Eastern.

COMPLAIN-A-THON IF THIS SOMEHOW HAPPENS.

.. I hear very random music... I'm afraid. (NOT RELATED)


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Oh the hilarity, of seeing hundreds of angry dub watchers
> Thank god for subs, eh dub watchers?


Yes but there is no itachi's dub voice...mar is on and no repeat...


----------



## fox9 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the link Spectre, even though I don't believe in subs I'll make an exeption and just blame CN.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

Jyunin_Kyuubigrl said:


> Lol apparently you do it well  bc I'm completely crushed  . lol at least I know that they'll be in for as nasty a surprise on the west coast as we were on the east. Uniting us all together under a banner of Anti-Viz anti-CN screws across the nation.



at least I'm laughing hard as hell cause of all this, lol. I'm not an impatient person for the most part so I can wait to see the episode again or the marathon, lol.


----------



## Starber (Mar 24, 2007)

Off Topic: Was that just Yuri Lowenthal on Mar?


----------



## Sara (Mar 24, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Naruto Fans: "oooooh here comes Itachi's voice"
> 
> Cartoon Network: "REJECTED"


*:rofl*

*@Vicious-chan: I agree.*

*It's funny that so many angry dub watchers are viewing this thread.*


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

wow...10 pages in around 35 minutes...


----------



## Smash_2451 (Mar 24, 2007)

Amazing how people can get angry over something that's out of their control?

It's amusing to see both dub AND sub fans vent over this (particularly when sub fans have seen this episode in its entirety already and really have no reason to complain when all they were waiting for is less than a minute of dialogue from Itachi and Kisame).


----------



## The Internet (Mar 24, 2007)

here


----------



## AJMkarate717 (Mar 24, 2007)

There better be plans to air this tonight instead of "Prince of Tennis," or something. I mean, two weeks?! That's ludicrous! And what was with the subtitles on "Go?"

We want a public apology issued, free Wii's (because the folks at Cartoon Network love talking about it so much), free copies of Ultimate Ninja 2, and boxes of chocolates delivered to all viewers' houses. Those are the demands of the Naruto fans.

On a side note, was it just me, or was Yuri Lowenthal doing the voice over for the Pokemon Diamond and Pearl commercial (the games, not the upcoming tv movie)?


----------



## GoldBlaze (Mar 24, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> why did Cartoon Network get rid of the 8:30 episodes? and why did they show gay shows like Mar and Prince of Tennis and get rid of the awesomeness that was Megas XLR? :|



Megas was cool. Beyond cool.

Anyway, I already saw the episode (sub) so I can tell you guys you're not missing much [except kisame's voice (ultimate ninja has itachi's voice.)]


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

Cbajd5 said:


> Random Idea:
> 
> Tey switch to the West coast feed even in the East coast when it reaches the time 9:00 Pacific in about 2 hours. Bleach gets put over, those people complain, they show Bleach at 3 Am Eastern.
> 
> ...



I think I'd be more pissed at that.. they need to learn how to have a better line up, lol. Getting rid of so many gay things.


----------



## BeansyMcPork (Mar 24, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> For those of you like "WEST COAST HAS A CHANCE!" well if it truly is the viz problem, DON'T COUNT ON IT! lol....



If Viz gave them a bad tape/disc (which absolutely no one here knows for sure on this forum unless they are posting from Cartoon Network's broadcast facilities right now), then yeah, I know that there's a good chance it won't be resolved by then.

Just fyi, Viacom does not own Cartoon Network though, they're a Time Warner network.


----------



## LordKazekage (Mar 24, 2007)

You know I got a feeling CN is going to try and screw us again


----------



## shadow_D (Mar 24, 2007)

Were is the ending I quickly sign up just so I could complain 
im am so F ing piss right now were is Itachi


----------



## Ryto (Mar 24, 2007)

SakumoHatake said:


> we all are.... itachi is shy sometimes you know!



THAT'S why the episode broke! It wasn't Obito from beyond the grave, it was Itachi not wanting to be heard!


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

so this is what i put on CT's Feedback
NamechihaItachi
Question/Comment: Will you repeat the anime show"Naruto" episode 80 entitled"The Third Forever..." this week? Hehe!!


----------



## Verdugo (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh. I get it. They're building hype so more people will tune into the marathone. Clever. Clever. *tries to think of my excuses*


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

FUCK MAR, FUCK DUB PIECE, *FUCK SPIRITED AWAY*!


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Mar 24, 2007)

I'M GONNA FUCKING KILL CN!  MY EPISODE CRAPPED OUT RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE!!!!  NO NEXT EPISODE PREVOEW!!!!!!111


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

Ryto said:


> THAT'S why the episode broke! It wasn't Obito from beyond the grave, it was Itachi not wanting to be heard!


----------



## Razza (Mar 24, 2007)

That reminded me of how much I liked that episode. Naruto during what we saw (god damn CN) of the funeral was handeled very well...


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 24, 2007)

Smash_2451 said:


> Amazing how people can get angry over something that's out of their control?
> 
> It's amusing to see both dub AND sub fans vent over this (particularly when sub fans have seen this episode in its entirety already and really have no reason to complain when all they were waiting for is less than a minute of dialogue from Itachi and Kisame).



Some of us sub watchers do take pride in watching both versions. It doesnt matter if we already know what happens


----------



## Bucky (Mar 24, 2007)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!f!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!c!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NONONO


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

Spectre said:


> here



STOP POSTING THE SAME GOD DAMNED LINK THE TO ORIGINAL EPISODE 80! NO ONE FUCKING GIVES A SHIT ABOUT THE SUBS, THE DUBBERS WANT *SUBS*.

JESUS CHRIST ON A JEWISH STICK, AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO'S *NOT AN IDIOT!?*


----------



## Omens (Mar 24, 2007)

Man they continue like nothing happened, everyone flame them!!!!


----------



## Sara (Mar 24, 2007)

tab said:


> cartoon network spits on the grave of the hokoge.





> THAT'S why the episode broke! It wasn't Obito from beyond the grave, it was Itachi not wanting to be heard!


 _....._


----------



## Buuhan1 (Mar 24, 2007)

MY NAME IS ELVIS.MY NAME IS ELVIS.MY NAME IS ELVIS.MY NAME IS ELVIS.MY NAME IS ELVIS.MY NAME IS ELVIS.MY NAME IS ELVIS.MY NAME IS ELVIS.

Hahaha.


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Some of us sub watchers do take pride in watching both versions.



Not only that but some of us sub watchers like to hear new voices and repeat the episode!


----------



## Jyunin_Kyuubigrl (Mar 24, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> at least I'm laughing hard as hell cause of all this, lol. I'm not an impatient person for the most part so I can wait to see the episode again or the marathon, lol.



The rage has subsided considerably although I still feel that we were cheated out of  one of the most emotional episodes ever. So I'm laughing now too.lol


----------



## dkirbyj (Mar 24, 2007)

Saying Obito once causes the scene to repeat.

Saying Obito twice cause the episode to end.

Saying Obito three times causes the universe to collapse.

 XD


----------



## peacebyanymeans (Mar 24, 2007)

Because some people didn't read it...

*NO NARUTO WILL BE AIRED NEXT WEEK*
THIS EPISODE WILL BE REAIRED APRIL 7TH AT 9:30 PM
TWO NEW EPISODES WILL AIR AFTER IT FROM 10-11 PM


----------



## shadow_D (Mar 24, 2007)

This made me cry the first time I so it and now I can see it Dub F ing 
CN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        mad again


----------



## Buuhan1 (Mar 24, 2007)

*GUYS SHETTLE DOWN! Jeez, you're acting more emo than Sasuke & Gaara COMBINED!*


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2007)

I love that you put the "no naruto will be aired next week" smaller than the good news XD 

this is by far the funniest thread in a good long while.


----------



## Sara (Mar 24, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> STOP POSTING THE SAME GOD DAMNED LINK THE TO ORIGINAL EPISODE 80! NO ONE FUCKING GIVES A SHIT ABOUT THE SUBS, THE DUBBERS WANT *SUBS*.
> 
> JESUS CHRIST ON A JEWISH STICK, AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO'S *NOT AN IDIOT!?*



*@peacebyanymeans: WE DON'T FUXKING CARE WE WANT TO SEE IT NOW*​


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> Because some people didn't read it...
> 
> *NO NARUTO WILL BE AIRED NEXT WEEK*
> THIS EPISODE WILL BE REAIRED APRIL 7TH AT 9:30 PM
> TWO NEW EPISODES WILL AIR AFTER IT FROM 10-11 PM



WE KNOW, WE ALREADY FUCKING READ YOUR GOD DAMNED POSTS BEFORE! WE'RE JUST STILL BLIND WITH RAGE BECAUSE EITHER VIZ OR CARTOON NETWORK FUCKING PISSED US OFF.


----------



## Buuhan1 (Mar 24, 2007)

You guys will see the episode again, so just accept an error.


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> I love that you put the "no naruto will be aired next week" smaller than the good news XD
> 
> this is by far the funniest thread in a good long while.



true that!


----------



## rpgman1 (Mar 24, 2007)

This topic is just too funny to put into words. It's not like Naruto has a huge following like in Japan, where they get even bigger audiences and fans due to being made in the homeland.


----------



## LordKazekage (Mar 24, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> FUCK MAR, FUCK DUB PIECE, *FUCK SPIRITED AWAY*!



FUCK THE ALL ecspecially ONE PIece i HATE that show


----------



## BeansyMcPork (Mar 24, 2007)

Smash_2451 said:


> Amazing how people can get angry over something that's out of their control?
> 
> 
> > How is this amazing?
> ...


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> Because some people didn't read it...
> 
> *NO NARUTO WILL BE AIRED NEXT WEEK*
> THIS EPISODE WILL BE REAIRED APRIL 7TH AT 9:30 PM
> TWO NEW EPISODES WILL AIR AFTER IT FROM 10-11 PM


so what! WE WANT ITACHI NOW!!!! AND WE WANT NO MORE FREAKIN FIGHTING DREAMER SUBS!!!! NOOOO!!! WE WANT THEM PURPLE AND WE WANT THEM RIGH!!!!


----------



## Kensei (Mar 24, 2007)

Ryto said:


> THAT'S why the episode broke! It wasn't Obito from beyond the grave, it was Itachi not wanting to be heard!



I see. ...so this is the power of the Uchiha clan.


----------



## Believe It! (Mar 24, 2007)

My feedback to CN:

You guys better replay episode 80 of Naruto next time Naruto airs, since the episode cut out twice in the same place, and many people aren't happy about that. Good job trying to rewind and replay it though.

P.S. I won't watch Spirited Away or Teen Titans next week because those movies are boring.


----------



## peacebyanymeans (Mar 24, 2007)

Obito said:


> *@peacebyanymeans: WE DON'T FUXKING CARE WE WANT TO SEE IT NOW*​



Well, I'm sorry, but that's not really a possibility, is it?

I'm just letting people know that CN is _at least_ going to re-air the episode, instead of just screwing the fans over.


----------



## shadow_D (Mar 24, 2007)

This problebly never happen in Japan.


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

avidlinuxuser said:


> I see. ...so this is the power of the Uchiha clan.


----------



## LordKazekage (Mar 24, 2007)

Buuhan1 said:


> You guys will see the episode again, so just accept an error.



How can you just be so cool
Darn Kakashi I hate it when you act so darn Cool


----------



## Ryto (Mar 24, 2007)

peacebyanymeans said:


> Because some people didn't read it...
> 
> *NO NARUTO WILL BE AIRED NEXT WEEK*
> THIS EPISODE WILL BE REAIRED APRIL 7TH AT 9:30 PM
> TWO NEW EPISODES WILL AIR AFTER IT FROM 10-11 PM



Some people wanted to see it when we were SUPPOSED to see it. I'm sure there are SOME people who didn't read the original post where you said this, but there have been MANY posts since then that quoted it. They are just as likely to be read as your post was. As is this one.


----------



## NessaMoon (Mar 24, 2007)

I hope they air the episode again before the marathon.    I've already sent CN feedback begging them to reair it.  I don't think I can wait two weeks.   

In the mean time...  I'll just take my brother's plastic ax and fake tearing up the TV or just random pillows.     I wanted to see the episode!!!!!     I WANNA HEAR ITACHI'S VOICE!!!!!


----------



## Sara (Mar 24, 2007)

*@ peacebyanymeans: Oh I wasn't trying to be mean though. We're all just so angry now. *


**


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Mar 24, 2007)

OMG LMao


----------



## Smash_2451 (Mar 24, 2007)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Some of us sub watchers do take pride in watching both versions. It doesnt matter if we already know what happens



Yes, but to the point of sub watchers and dub watchers alike continually bitching and moaning about it for.....how many pages is this thread up to now?  Sure, it's all right to vent, but seriously, lighten up.  If this is the first time it happened, get over it and have some patience.  All of you sub watchers had patience when you all bitched about the fillers, and now you're doing the same thing about.....maybe seven minutes of an episode (I know, 80+ episodes doesn't compare to several minutes of dialogue).  You think your email complaints to Cartoon Network will do any good?  Good luck with that, but I won't discourage you.  I mean, email petitions have always done well...and my computer sucks at sarcasm.

Petitions?  Wanting an apology?  Getting angry at the companies who supply you, the so called fans, the episode?  Demanding that other shows be bumped just for a few more minutes of your precious Naruto?  Heads up, people: Naruto may be Cartoon Network's new bitch since Dragon Ball Z ended, but don't expect it to be flawless every time a new episode airs.  You expect so much when you do so little except when you get up to post as you're watching the episode.


----------



## GoldBlaze (Mar 24, 2007)

People, calm down. It's a T.V. show. Go outside, fly a kite, and vent some steam. (I don't have a kite plus it's nighttime here.)


----------



## Omens (Mar 24, 2007)

good lord I think this is giving me blue balls


----------



## Buuhan1 (Mar 24, 2007)

I hope you guys are aware you're wasting your night. CN aren't gonna read any of those emails. It is probably instantly filtered to the junk mail box. XDD


----------



## LordKazekage (Mar 24, 2007)

Goodnight you guys


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

LordKazekage said:


> FUCK THE ALL ecspecially ONE PIece i HATE that show



*I'D RATHER FUCKING STAB MY GODDAMNED EARS WITH A COUPLE OF GODDAMNED GODFORSAKEN ICE PICKS THAN LISTEN TO THAT GOD DAMNED HORRIBLE DUB SANJI VOICE. I'D RATHER EAT DOG SHIT THEN WATCH THAT FUCKING ABYSMAL DUB! I WOULD FUCKING RATHER STAB AL KHAN TO DEATH THEN TO LISTEN TO THE SHITTY-ASS PUNS THAT ARE AS FUNNY AS DAVE CHAPPELLE, AND IF NO ONE GOT THAT, IT WAS AN INSULT TO DAVE'S LACK OF COMEDIC SKILLS, AND DAVE CAN SUCK MY HAIRY WHITE FAT COCK, SO I COULD THEN GIVE HIM A MONEY SHOT AND TAKE A PICTURE OF IT TO MAKE HIS CAREER A LIVING HELL!*


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 24, 2007)

Buuhan1 said:


> You guys will see the episode again, so just accept an error.





Buuhan1 said:


> I hope you guys are aware you're wasting your night. CN aren't gonna read any of those emails. It is probably instantly filtered to the junk mail box. XDD



You do realize that all your comments are just kindling to an already out of control fire right?


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 24, 2007)

Smash_2451 said:


> Yes, but to the point of sub watchers and dub watchers alike continually bitching and moaning about it for.....how many pages is this thread up to now?  Sure, it's all right to vent, but seriously, lighten up.  If this is the first time it happened, get over it and have some patience.  All of you sub watchers had patience when you all bitched about the fillers, and now you're doing the same thing about.....maybe seven minutes of an episode (I know, 80+ episodes doesn't compare to several minutes of dialogue).  You think your email complaints to Cartoon Network will do any good?  Good luck with that, but I won't discourage you.  I mean, email petitions have always done well...and my computer sucks at sarcasm.





there are spoilers in your sig, please turn-off your sig when posting in the Dub section


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

that's true everyone who's posting here is posting cause it's 9 and the show didn't air
wow I never thought there would be a thread exclusively for venting anger


----------



## Buuhan1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Omens said:


> good lord I think this is giving me blue balls



Masturbate to my avatar and sig, c'mon. You know you want to.


----------



## Jyunin_Kyuubigrl (Mar 24, 2007)

Lol....after reading all the rage and venting my own I'm done. Enjoy the venting. I'm gone


----------



## Tabris (Mar 24, 2007)

Dear Cartoon Network,
   I was watching a very emotional episode of the show "Naruto". During one of the final scenes, the screen simply blacked out and jumped to an image of the Cartoon Network logo painted on a fence. It then repeated the previously shown scene and proceeded to the technical error screen once again. After this occurance, it skipped to the show's credits. I'm highly distraught at your lack of effort in fixing this mechanical error and ending the airing so abruptly.


----------



## Starber (Mar 24, 2007)

NessaMoon said:


> I hope they air the episode again before the marathon.    I've already sent CN feedback begging them to reair it.  I don't think I can wait two weeks.
> 
> In the mean time...  I'll just take my brother's plastic ax and fake tearing up the TV or just random pillows.     I wanted to see the episode!!!!!     I WANNA HEAR ITACHI'S VOICE!!!!!



Me too!


----------



## Jazz (Mar 24, 2007)

Heh, Did Itachi get shown at the end


----------



## shadow_D (Mar 24, 2007)

Hating CN right now alot way alot


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

CT sent a response that they got my question!


----------



## Death-T (Mar 24, 2007)

Buuhan1 said:


> Masturbate to my avatar and sig, c'mon. You know you want to.


 
WTF ?!?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 24, 2007)

When it whent black, my jaw dropped to the floor and stared wih no movement till it whent back to the episode. When it did go back, i was like cool, they didnt totally goof it up. Bleep.... (jaw drops again till credits come up.) Just wondering, will people for Ytv in Canada, do you guys think they will get full episode? If so, try to get a link for it.


----------



## rpgman1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Too bad we can't ask Mary Mcglynn about who voices Itachi and Kisame since Viz wants to keep it secret before the episode airs. Same thing with Kyle Hebert and Bleach. We just have to guess who voices Itachi and Kisame. Anywho, I love the way Yuri pronounces Gaara and Sakura's names with an authentic Japanese accent.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

J said:


> Heh, Did Itachi get shown at the end



No, you ignorant bastard!


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Mar 24, 2007)

Well.
I'm sending another (politer) message to CN.

(Is that Sasuke's VA as that blue-haired guy in MAR?)

ANYWAY.
I haven't seen like one post about the actual episode so far.
I thought the dub was done really well, from what I could tell.  I had like 6 friends over, so it was really loud and they wouldn't listen to me, so it wasn't as quiet as I'd hope...
I didn't find this episode sad at all.  Until it reminded me of something..._else_...I made myself really sad when I thought of it.  T__T  Dammit.
I liked the comparisons they were making between Naruto and Gaara's childhoods.
Umm...Aoba made a few nice appearances.  <3333333  w00t!
The Obito reference made me squee.  <3333

Umm...yeah, but most of what I wanted to see was cut off.  ><


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Mar 24, 2007)

There's going to be another marathon in two weeks? Well that's kind a good news. Hopefully this episode will be fixed by then. 

Actually where did the news for the marathon come from? All the TV listings I've looked at don't have the Naruto marathon. CN's website doesn't like me, so I'm not even able to check. Can someone please confirm for me that this episode will reair during the marathon.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 24, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> *I'D RATHER FUCKING STAB MY GODDAMNED EARS WITH A COUPLE OF GODDAMNED GODFORSAKEN ICE PICKS THAN LISTEN TO THAT GOD DAMNED HORRIBLE DUB SANJI VOICE. I'D RATHER EAT DOG SHIT THEN WATCH THAT FUCKING ABYSMAL DUB! I WOULD FUCKING RATHER STAB AL KHAN TO DEATH THEN TO LISTEN TO THE SHITTY-ASS PUNS THAT ARE AS FUNNY AS DAVE CHAPPELLE, AND IF NO ONE GOT THAT, IT WAS AN INSULT TO DAVE'S LACK OF COMEDIC SKILLS, AND DAVE CAN SUCK MY HAIRY WHITE FAT COCK, SO I COULD THEN GIVE HIM A MONEY SHOT AND TAKE A PICTURE OF IT TO MAKE HIS CAREER A LIVING HELL!*



Yummy .


----------



## Ryto (Mar 24, 2007)

Smash_2451 said:


> Yes, but to the point of sub watchers and dub watchers alike continually bitching and moaning about it for.....how many pages is this thread up to now?  Sure, it's all right to vent, but seriously, lighten up.  If this is the first time it happened, get over it and have some patience.  All of you sub watchers had patience when you all bitched about the fillers, and now you're doing the same thing about.....maybe seven minutes of an episode (I know, 80+ episodes doesn't compare to several minutes of dialogue).  You think your email complaints to Cartoon Network will do any good?  Good luck with that, but I won't discourage you.  I mean, email petitions have always done well...and my computer sucks at sarcasm.



It wouldn't be so bad if they weren't showing two very annoying movies (although Spirited Away is good...just very over played) next week instead of Naruto. Hell, I wouldn't mind if they showed Spirited away anyway. Just replace the Teen Titans movie. That thing sucks in my opinion, even though I enjoyed the series. I mean, if it weren't after the series ended and had NOTHING to do with any questions that were still around at the end, it would be good, but eh.


----------



## Buuhan1 (Mar 24, 2007)

*EMOEMOEMOEMOEMOEMOEMOEMOEMOEMOEMOEMOness.*

But it seems like it is dying down...slightly. The episode ended like an hour ago...enjoy the rest of your night guys.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 24, 2007)

Itachi is voiced by Crispin Freeman


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 24, 2007)

Smash_2451 said:


> Yes, but to the point of sub watchers and dub watchers alike continually bitching and moaning about it for.....how many pages is this thread up to now?  Sure, it's all right to vent, but seriously, lighten up.  If this is the first time it happened, get over it and have some patience.  All of you sub watchers had patience when you all bitched about the fillers, and now you're doing the same thing about.....maybe seven minutes of an episode (I know, 80+ episodes doesn't compare to several minutes of dialogue).  You think your email complaints to Cartoon Network will do any good?  Good luck with that, but I won't discourage you.  I mean, email petitions have always done well...and my computer sucks at sarcasm.



Well this is Episode 80 discussion thread, where reviews, critiscisms, and impression are posted. So lets discuss our first topic: "What did you think of the CN logo painted on the fence?" I enjoyed looking at for those five minutes   jk

Srsly though, I see no problem with these folks complaining in the discussion thread, since An episode 80 discussion thread will probably never come again, when the 2 new eps appear two weeks down the line. Let 'em vent out that heat of theirs, then they'll lighten up in the morning XD

And dont go saying that all sub watchers hated the fillers. I didnt.


----------



## Tabris (Mar 24, 2007)

Saw that black screen and all I could think was "Goddammed cable picks a helluva time to crap-out, sonuvabitch." All further anger shall be vented on CN.


----------



## shadow_D (Mar 24, 2007)

Needs Naruto or I will start killing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mangod (Mar 24, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> FUCK MAR, FUCK DUB PIECE, *FUCK SPIRITED AWAY*!



That Spirited Away commercial is pissing me off EVERYTIME IT AIRS. Fuck Spirited Away indeed...actually *FUCK TEEN TITANS*. That movie was bad and had a screwed up perception of what Japan is like.


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

Will-o-Wisp said:


> Dear Cartoon Network,
> I was watching a very emotional episode of the show "Naruto". During one of the final scenes, the screen simply blacked out and jumped to an image of the Cartoon Network logo painted on a fence. It then repeated the previously shown scene and proceeded to the technical error screen once again. After this occurance, it skipped to the show's credits. I'm highly distraught at your lack of effort in fixing this mechanical error and ending the airing so abruptly.


hahaha!!!:rofl


----------



## Nindoe (Mar 24, 2007)

This is BLASPHAMY!!,  Im guna find who did this, kill them, and dance on their brains!!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 24, 2007)

mangod said:


> That Spirited Away commercial is pissing me off EVERYTIME IT AIRS. Fuck Spirited Away indeed...actually *FUCK TEEN TITANS*. That movie was bad and had a screwed up perception of what Japan is like.



Are you sure that all the anger your projecting towards Teen Titans is just an over-reaction from being robbed of Itachi and Kisame?

Anyways, is it just me, or is this thread becoming really fun.


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

Mär stinks so does prince of tennis wow...there were so many people in this thread...


----------



## Buuhan1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hay guyz i fond a link to da end of teh episod

▼


----------



## LordKazekage (Mar 24, 2007)

Everyone should get sorrow rep for this one


----------



## Jazz (Mar 24, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> No, you ignorant bastard!



That was just fucking mean.


----------



## Sara (Mar 24, 2007)

> That Spirited Away commercial is pissing me off EVERYTIME IT AIRS. Fuck Spirited Away indeed...actually *FUCK TEEN TITANS*. That movie was bad and had a screwed up perception of what Japan is like.


 
*THEY SPEAK THE TRUTH DAMMIT BITCHEZ*


----------



## Starber (Mar 24, 2007)

rpgman1 said:


> Too bad we can't ask Mary Mcglynn about who voices Itachi and Kisame since Viz wants to keep it secret before the episode airs. Same thing with Kyle Hebert and Bleach. We just have to guess who voices Itachi and Kisame. Anywho, I love the way Yuri pronounces Gaara and Sakura's names with an authentic Japanese accent.



Technically the episode _did_ air... we just didn't see it.


----------



## Art is a Bang! (Mar 24, 2007)

Listening to people's reactions to this was more entertaining then the epiosde itself.


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

Buuhan1 said:


> Hay guyz i fond a link to da end of teh episod
> 
> Link removed



i didn't fall for it! i looked at the end!


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 24, 2007)

mangod said:


> That Spirited Away commercial is pissing me off EVERYTIME IT AIRS. Fuck Spirited Away indeed...actually *FUCK TEEN TITANS*. That movie was bad and had a screwed up perception of what Japan is like.



Fine, *FUCK THE BOTH OF THEM!*


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 24, 2007)

Buuhan1 said:


> Hay guyz i fond a link to da end of teh episod
> 
> Link removed



Man, you just love needling people in the eye, don't ya.....:rofl.


----------



## Mellie (Mar 24, 2007)

@ first i thought the screen going black was TiVo related. but i went in another room and saw that it was black b/c of CN. im so glad i had already seen that eppie b4. if i hadnt i woulda been really pissed off


----------



## SakumoHatake (Mar 24, 2007)

notice most of the peeps here are guests! hehe! hello peoplez that are watching!


----------



## AJMkarate717 (Mar 24, 2007)

I love how the commercial for "Spirited Away/Teen Titans" ends with, "Who loves you?"

It's obvious that the answer is definitely not you, Cartoon Network...


----------



## LordKazekage (Mar 24, 2007)

Everyone listen up as Lord Kazekage speaks on the behalf of Old Sarutobi's ulogy.....I Cant.... ohh... excuse me.....


----------



## Shiron (Mar 24, 2007)

Since people still dont' seem to have cooled off yet (I've been lurking in this thread ever since the goof up happened, waiting to see if people were cooling off or not while trying to get some homework done at the same time), I'm going to close this thread for a bit until people do.

*Temporarily locks*


----------

